# What the ghost shrimp?



## Toaster11 (Jul 9, 2012)

I purchased a gs at my local PetCo and put it in my betta's tank. It immediately landed on its back and stayed there kicking its legs for a few hours. I flipped it over on its stomach, but it just flipped itself back over. My betta hasn't done anything to it except nudge it a little, but no biting. The shrimp was fine at the store. What's going on?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ghost shrimps are delicate.... they really nevr have a reason to die


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

I bought 3 then 4 more and only 4 remain, who knows.. If it isn't clear anymore it's dead. Good thing they're cheap. They're 38¢ each ..


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

Did you acclimate it?


----------



## Toaster11 (Jul 9, 2012)

Purple said:


> Did you acclimate it?


Just put it right on in the tank.


----------



## Purple (Jun 25, 2012)

That would be why. They are VERY sensitive to water changes.


----------



## Toaster11 (Jul 9, 2012)

How do I acclimate it well? and sorry, I am new to the fish tank world.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

you float the bag it came in inside the tank you intend to put it in. this evens out the temperature. Then every 10 minutes, add a spoonful of water from the tank into the bag. This allows the livestock to slowly transition to its new water conditions. after doing this for two hours, you should be able to release the shrimp into the tank.


----------

